# ISO How to Dry Basil and Other Herbs



## E. Joy (Jul 19, 2007)

What is a good way to dry basil? I don't have a dehydrator. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 19, 2007)

Place the leaves on a cooling rack or screening and place it in a cool dry area with some air flow until dry.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 19, 2007)

I wash mine and hang them upside down in my downstairs bathroom.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 19, 2007)

I once heard the microwave for a couple minutes or in the oven at low temperature.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 19, 2007)

If I were you I wouldn't bother.  Dried basil, like dried tarragon, only retains its flavor for a few months at best.  After that it - like dried tarragon - tastes like dried lawn grass.

Your basil is better served if you put it into a blender or food processor with just a dollop or two of olive or vegetable oil & then freeze it.  You can use ice-cube trays, or just place dollops on a sheet of wax paper on a baking sheet.  Freeze till solid & than place the frozen dollops in a Ziploc bag to use as you wish. Truly - you'll get much more flavor from your basil than by drying it, & a bagfull of the frozen "dollops" doesn't take up much space in the freezer.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 19, 2007)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> If I were you I wouldn't bother. Dried basil, like dried tarragon, only retains its flavor for a few months at best. After that it - like dried tarragon - tastes like dried lawn grass.


 
I beg to disagree.  My dry basil from last summer is still very potent.  As is my rosemary.  In fact, I have some basil from 2 summers ago that is still plenty fine.

There are a lot of things I _prefer_ to use dry herbs for.  If I don't grow it and dry it myself, I buy from Penzeys.


----------



## E. Joy (Jul 19, 2007)

How long does it take for the herbs to dry when upside down? Does it loose some of its fragrance?


----------



## Claire (Aug 2, 2007)

I have a hard time hanging herbs -- they seem to get dusty and cobwebby (I live in a 155 year old house, and old houses seem to breed cobwebs) and even mildewy in the humid summer months (no A/C in the rooms I'd be inclined to hang them in).  They also suffer if there is too much light.  I find the besst way to preserve basil is to puree in a food processor with olive oil (or a more neutral oil if you want to use it in Asian foods) and garlic, then bag and freeze.  I used to dry sage in the microwave, but twice caused fires when doing that, so now give the sage pretty much the same treatment.  I used to just bring in my rosemary plant, but it died for some reason this year.


----------



## elaine l (Aug 2, 2007)

I have dried them by hanging them as others mentioned.  I also froze the leaves in a plastic bag.  For some reason (maybe age!) I can't remember how the frozen version turned out.  I know the hanging method worked.  I now just have small inside pots of herbs and do miss growing them in the garden.


----------



## carolelaine (Aug 2, 2007)

I freeze mine the same way the Breezy does it.  I put in ice cube trays and bag it and it is great for sauce and pesto in the winter.


----------



## GrillingFool (Aug 2, 2007)

Here's a guide to drying and preserving herbs from Clemson University, SC:

Drying Herbs, Seeds & Nuts - HGIC @ Clemson University

They give a few ways, including air, microwave, dehydrator...


----------



## kitchenrocker (Sep 12, 2007)

Does the olive oil and blender method work well for other herbs? I grew oregano, parsley, thyme, marjoram, and chives as well. With the cold Canadian winter coming, I would like to do something to preserve them.


----------



## bowlingshirt (Sep 12, 2007)

E. Joy said:


> I don't have a dehydrator.


 
Didn't Alton Brown rig up a dehydrator with a couple of filters tied to a box fan ?


----------



## picklelady (Sep 19, 2007)

I have dried all kinds of herbs just hanging till they are dry, then crumbling and putting in air tight containers. Basil seems to be good both dry and frozen. I think the key to avoiding the cobweb/dust problem is to move them to containers as soon as they are dry. This year I am trying to dry them in brown paper lunch bags, redistributing them every day.


----------



## Justabite (Sep 26, 2007)

I also freeze it in icecube trays for pesto in the winter.  What I discovered this year is putting it in layers in a sealed plastic container covered with salt in the fridge.  This to me holds the best basil flavor yet and you can use the salt after you've removed all the basil.


----------



## Justabite (Sep 26, 2007)

I like to layer mine in a sealed plastic container in the fridge.  Between layers of basil I put salt.  This holds the best taste for me yet.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Sep 26, 2007)

Just a bite I am going to try your method of salt and basil I think it is a great Idea.


----------



## len_p (Sep 28, 2007)

*Salt*

The salt method does not dry the leaves, does it? But seems like a very good idea. I'm using something similar for dill and parsley which I store with salt in a glass recipient. Glass, unlike plastic seems less active.


----------



## Justabite (Sep 29, 2007)

It doesn't completely dry the leaves, but it turns them black and they are still somewhat pliable and full of that wonderful taste.


----------



## babysnake (Oct 17, 2007)

I freeze my herb leaves and then put them in a pint or quart jar then I seal it with my vacum sealer. i then store the jar in the freezer. It works really well.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Jan 6, 2008)

I prefer the oven method.  It's worked every time and I generally need basil really, really dry for my use.


----------

